# two picture of my Pre War Speed Safety holster



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

I have read that the holsters like the one pictured below were ordered and sent to Mexico before WW2 , I am trying to confirm this story , can you assit , many thanks , happy holidays


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

*Colt a .38 Super Match*

heres a Colt a .38 Super Match , just like Phillip Marlowe carried , zorro :smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Seen some German duty holsters look like that. They are nice..i like em anyway..


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

What a unique design. I can't tell from the pic -what keeps the holster closed?


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

howdy guys the holster has a latch that locks the holster together , you grip the butt firmly and press thru the trigger [ not on the trigger or opps ] and the holster pops open , not bad for 1930's tech , I have a bunch for sixguns too , zorro:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Is it a real Berns-Martin? Or a copy?
Looks as if the holster was made for something other than a 1911. Maybe a revolver? (Is there molded-in space for a cylinder?) Maybe an older Star 9mm "long-nose"? (Model B?)
These were available into the late 1950s, and maybe into the early 1960s. One version was standard-issue to LAPD.


----------



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi steve , the holster was made by the speed saftey holster company about 1938 and it was made for the colt 1911 auto , I have several thers for the sixgun and they are different , enjoy , have a cold one for me, zorror


----------

